# Blue check cock x grizzle hen



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a very unique situation that I need a genetic expert to chime in on. I have a ten by twelve room that I have three old retired cocks in. One is a blue bar that is a direct son off the "President". He is currently paired to an old hen that was his mate and is on eggs so I'm not too concerned about him. The second cock is a silver son off "The End" and "Vails End". He has been fixed on a particular nest box and nest bowl so I don't think it is him. The last cock is a blue check cock named "De Joep". That's right THE "De Joep". Several weeks ago I put several grizzle hens in with them to keep them company. 

This morning I was feeding up and I notice a nest with two chicks that had just hatched. I know who the mother is and I suspect the blue check cock since he was perched in the box above the chicks. I plan to have the chicks DNA tested against which cock I determine is the father.

What color of chicks should I expect the get from this mating? And what colored chicks should make me very suspect to "De Joep" being the sire?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

you will definitely get grizzle that is for sure.


----------

